# Enterprise Solutions > Seibel Difference between Siebel 7.7 and Siebel 7.8

## Geek_Guest

Do any one know the difference between Siebel 7.7 and Siebel 7.8, whether siebel 7.8 is completely different or is the extension of Siebel 7.7. people working on Siebel 7.7 can manage to work on Siebel 7.8 or not?

*Question asked by visitor ali imran*

----------


## raheem.md2

Difference between Siebel 7.7 and Siebel 7.8

----------

